# Bantams with full sized chickens?



## silverseeds

I know many keep bantams will full sized birds. Im just curious if there are any drawbacks to doing this. I intend to keep a line going of each size. Including a rooster or two of each size. Will they just fight eachother? I can separate them if needed, but it would be much easier to not bother. They will have enough space where I intend to keep them. 

Im starting with about 2 dozen of each size, and I will eat the mean ones or others I dont like for various reasons until I have about 5-8 of each size...


----------



## KSALguy

they will cross with eachother, you will have standard hens laying eggs fatherd by the bantam roosters and bantam hens laying eggs fatherd by the standard rooster, but yeah other than that it will be fine,


----------



## wolffeathers

My standard sized birds killed my bantams when given the opportunity. So I keep mine seperate.


----------



## praieri winds

some standard sized roos are too big for bantam hens and could hurt them


----------



## DYngbld

We have two silkies that run with the standard sized birds and ducks. Not had any troubles. Everyone plays nice.


----------



## KSALguy

haveing had a standard cochin breed a bantam silkie, and standard EEs breed tiny OEGB's and the hens be no worse for ware its not really a problem unless you have way to many young roosters that all gang up on one tiny hen at the same time, any hen though in that situation would be in trouble,


----------



## hugh

They will have a pecking order. Some breeds are more aggressive then others. I have a mixed flock and they get along MOST of the time.


----------



## lauriej57

I've had one banty with anywhere from 12 to 20 standard size hens for over 4 years now. I've only ever had one roo at the same time. I've never had a problem.

This year I have 4 banties, who are cooped separately, but their covered runs butt up against each other, and they often get to free range together. I still have no problems. My roo mates with 3 of the banties, but he doesn't even attempt to mate with my Red Pyle Game Hen. She is a tiny thing, and I must have a good Roo. All he does his protect her if the others decide to pick on her.


----------



## pancho

My silkie rooster will not mate with anything except a silkie hen.
He is free ranging with several other breeds but never has bred one.


----------



## unregistered168043

I have bantam old english mixed with large new hampshire reds and Rhode Island Reds. The banty roosters are mean little suckers. The large rooster will not mess with them. The banty roosters do try to mount the full size chickens but I don't think they are successful because the parts don't line up.

The banty hens can easily get away from the large roo, because they can fly and are faster on the ground.

They've all been together for over a year now and there has never been a problem.


----------



## Pamela

I never put small bantam hens with a standard rooster. I do however have a rooster, always a bantam/standard mix. A good size for both standard and bantam hens.


----------

